# Anti stick spray



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anybody used that polymer spray called sno-jet that Homedepot sells? I'm wondering if it actually works..does it affect the paint after using it for awhile? Or since its has polymor in it,with continued use,does it act like wax,and protect the paint?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

ih8thepackers said:


> Has anybody used that polymer spray called sno-jet that Homedepot sells? I'm wondering if it actually works..does it affect the paint after using it for awhile? Or since its has polymor in it,with continued use,does it act like wax,and protect the paint?



I stocked up a couple of years ago when I found it at 60% off the regular price and have been using it since then, in fact I just sprayed my Ariens less than 10 minutes ago, which makes it twice in the last 15 hours.


It does work and doesn't hurt the paint. When I mess around with my blower during the summer and touch areas that get sprayed they are still slippery to the touch.


It is flammable so don't spray it on the engine or muffler.........


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

knu2xs
Thanks for the info on the sno jet spray. The dealer pushed it when I recently purchased a blower. I got a can free. Good to know it works.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I use it (snojet) and it works well. I also use it on the lawnmower underneath and on the snow shovels plastic and metal. Tried graphite paint and did not like it or it's durability.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I find that cheap silicone tire shine works great.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

jermar said:


> I find that cheap silicone tire shine works great.


I just got thinking,I use wd-40 silicone spray on the rubber strip on the bottom of my garage overhead door to keep it from freezing to the ground,I don't know why I couldn't use that..


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Fluid film for me

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

I use silicone spray on the chute and the bucket, augers, and impeller.


----------



## seba1865 (Dec 20, 2016)

i used a turtle wax spray worked pretty well . snow didn't stick to the chute and fell off the auger housing. i've used the silicone spray and also the hydroscopic rustololeum two part spray paint. The turtle wax and silicone spray where the easiest and most cost effective. the rustoleum lasted a season, and then it was done. i'll be sticking to the turtle wax spray makes less of a mess in the garage.. =)


----------

